# Router: ISP ändern, aber wie?



## ssjthomas (15. September 2004)

*Router: ISP ändern, aber wie?*

Hallo!

Aufgrund einiger Probleme mit meinem Router wurde mir empfohlen, die ISP zu ändern. Jetzt wüsste ich gerne was eine ISP ist und wie ich sie ändern kann.

Wär cool, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte - Danke!

MfG, thomas


----------



## skicu (15. September 2004)

*AW: Router: ISP ändern, aber wie?*

Internet Service Provider - zB AOL, T-Online, Freenet, etc.


----------



## ssjthomas (15. September 2004)

*AW: Router: ISP ändern, aber wie?*



			
				skicu am 15.09.2004 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Internet Service Provider - zB AOL, T-Online, Freenet, etc.


ach du heiliege 



Spoiler



das wüsstest du jetzt wohl gerne, wa?


 ich soll den provider wechseln?

mach ich nich.

trotzdem danke


----------



## Max_Power (16. September 2004)

*AW: Router: ISP ändern, aber wie?*



			
				ssjthomas am 15.09.2004 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 15.09.2004 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ähm, kanns nich sein das die (oder du) die IP meinen? das is die netzwerk-adresse. sowas geht schneller zu wechseln als der provider. ich geh einfach mal davon aus, das du feste IP's für die angeschlossenen rechner machen sollst....

was genau is denn dein router-problem? was fürn router hast du?


----------



## ssjthomas (16. September 2004)

*AW: Router: ISP ändern, aber wie?*



			
				Max_Power am 16.09.2004 03:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ssjthomas am 15.09.2004 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ich mit IRC zu einem server connecte kommt eine fehlermeldung:



> DCC Chat session
> -
> Client: UCV-B42 (66.140.72.32)
> Time: Thu Sep 16 07:57:48 2004
> ...



ich weis nich was ich machen soll...


----------

